# Anyone drench for show??



## jcarr492

Son was told by breeder to drench with Gold Dust and an electrolyte on show day and start drenching each evening with Gold Dust 5 days prior to show. Our show is just a county fair show and auction. We've never drenched for show before. Just wondered who all does and its purpose? Also, if we do this, will this cause diarrhea when we start him on it before show day?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

There's nothing wrong with giving electrolytes before the show as a boost. Probios too.

I'm unfamiliar with gold dust.


----------



## CCCSAW

Check fair rules, some don't allow drenching, but that doesn't mean you can't add extras to feed or water. We add a drench mix to their feed, helps to make sure they are getting enough fluids during times of stress


----------



## jcarr492

Yes our fair allows drenching


----------



## Jessica84

I don’t drench electrolytes but do fill one of their buckets with electrolytes because they don’t like the water at the fair and won’t drink like they do at home.
I don’t know what the gold dust is, I’ll google it and see what that is later but there’s a few reasons why people drench electrolytes that I know of. One being if it’s a wether and it’s on the edge of making weight or not then people will either cut the water off to the animal and not give until right before weigh ins to add more weight. Another reason is so that the animal doesn’t have that hollowed out look before the show. But I’m going to guess that’s not the reason because the animal may drink before the show and not look hollowed at all and if you drench will end up looking pot bellied. I’m going to look up what that gold dust is


----------



## Jessica84

Ok! So I THINK what they are wanting you to do is give this stuff so that they stop eating so much before the show. Did the breeder say anything about your animals being too heavy or too much of a gut? Really I would just ask the breeder why they suggested it.


----------



## jcarr492

He said it will take some of the belly off and make those muscles pop because it’s a lactic acid. Also said to drench in between with electrolytes day of show as well for hydration and use ice cold water. We’ve never done this before so thought we’d give it a try.


----------



## jcarr492

Here’s three pics of his wether. He’s not shaved yet. Will shave this weekend. He’s 108lbs.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok got it! If your fair let's you drench yes I say try it!
Ok your actual questions, sorry this made a turn on you. It MIGHT cause scours but I'm really not seeing anything that will. But it still is a change for them and as we know they can be babies about their tummies. So either I would A. Start with half the strength or B. Just keep a bottle of pepto on hand. And no I don't drench anything at the fair, it's against the rules. Before I knew that I did make up the egg drench and was attempting to help the kids drench 10 goats and that was a nightmare that we never did fully give the amount they should have gotten. I like things that you can top dress or put in their water. 
There are other things that can be done for that muscle pop though that doesn't involve drenching. When I showed beef I used to put mouth wash on the animals before they went into the ring. They now have something called chill but it's the same thing. I'm kinda a creeper at the fair because NO ONE shares any tips and tricks with anyone and last year I saw people with rags on their animals. I couldn't really figure it out at the time but this year when my son was washing his tubby flabby wether  he called me over to feel his top. With the cold water it made his muscle tighten up and he was rock hard. But the 10 minutes between taking the cold rag off the wether and the judge actually putting his hands on him in 110 degrees he was far from cold and back flabby lol but I do like the mouthwash/ chill but again we can't drench anything and it's hard to get them to drink much while at the fair we don't really mess with their water other then offer electrolytes


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Jessica84 said:


> Ok got it! If your fair let's you drench yes I say try it!
> Ok your actual questions, sorry this made a turn on you. It MIGHT cause scours but I'm really not seeing anything that will. But it still is a change for them and as we know they can be babies about their tummies. So either I would A. Start with half the strength or B. Just keep a bottle of pepto on hand. And no I don't drench anything at the fair, it's against the rules. Before I knew that I did make up the egg drench and was attempting to help the kids drench 10 goats and that was a nightmare that we never did fully give the amount they should have gotten. I like things that you can top dress or put in their water.
> There are other things that can be done for that muscle pop though that doesn't involve drenching. When I showed beef I used to put mouth wash on the animals before they went into the ring. They now have something called chill but it's the same thing. I'm kinda a creeper at the fair because NO ONE shares any tips and tricks with anyone and last year I saw people with rags on their animals. I couldn't really figure it out at the time but this year when my son was washing his tubby flabby wether  he called me over to feel his top. With the cold water it made his muscle tighten up and he was rock hard. But the 10 minutes between taking the cold rag off the wether and the judge actually putting his hands on him in 110 degrees he was far from cold and back flabby lol but I do like the mouthwash/ chill but again we can't drench anything and it's hard to get them to drink much while at the fair we don't really mess with their water other then offer electrolytes


Ah the show world. Reminds me of horses.

Hate it.


----------



## jcarr492

Jessica84 said:


> Ok got it! If your fair let's you drench yes I say try it!
> Ok your actual questions, sorry this made a turn on you. It MIGHT cause scours but I'm really not seeing anything that will. But it still is a change for them and as we know they can be babies about their tummies. So either I would A. Start with half the strength or B. Just keep a bottle of pepto on hand. And no I don't drench anything at the fair, it's against the rules. Before I knew that I did make up the egg drench and was attempting to help the kids drench 10 goats and that was a nightmare that we never did fully give the amount they should have gotten. I like things that you can top dress or put in their water.
> There are other things that can be done for that muscle pop though that doesn't involve drenching. When I showed beef I used to put mouth wash on the animals before they went into the ring. They now have something called chill but it's the same thing. I'm kinda a creeper at the fair because NO ONE shares any tips and tricks with anyone and last year I saw people with rags on their animals. I couldn't really figure it out at the time but this year when my son was washing his tubby flabby wether  he called me over to feel his top. With the cold water it made his muscle tighten up and he was rock hard. But the 10 minutes between taking the cold rag off the wether and the judge actually putting his hands on him in 110 degrees he was far from cold and back flabby lol but I do like the mouthwash/ chill but again we can't drench anything and it's hard to get them to drink much while at the fair we don't really mess with their water other then offer electrolytes


I think I'll try what the breeder said to do, and after his evening feed, drench him with 50cc each evening til night before show. That should help him not scour if he would on show day. I spoke to a rep with Gold Dust and she said it should not make him scour, but like you said, they are babies with their tummies and who knows. This will definitely be interesting. How does he look in the pictures? We'll be shaving him on Saturday in between my son marching in the parade with the band and their band competition that evening. Gonna be a busy day.


----------



## Jessica84

There are some that are absolutely nuts about winning and there are some like my kids that just enjoy doing it and it’s their way to earn money to put towards a car and collage. I don’t mind them wanting to play with certain things as long as it’s not going to harm the animals. The egg drench doesn’t harm them and neither does mouth wash or cold rags. But we don’t put them on a all grain only diet, we don’t hand them from the rafters to build muscle or any other crazy things. The does are not allowed to be over conditioned, they still have a job to do when their week of fame is over and their wethers get to eat hay. They get one chance with their wethers, if they die they busted their butt for me for a year for nothing and missed out on money. That’s not even counting the total devastation they would have that they killed them.

Jcarr492 I am honestly not good at judging. Last year I thought my kids wethers looked like crap, they didn’t eat much because it was so hot and they won first in their classes. This year I thought they looked good and they got 6th Out of 8th and my sons who I liked the most got second to last out of all 200 and something wethers lol so wethers are NOT my thing. I’m sure he is considered having too much of a gut there, they like them to not have that little bulge there but I think he looks good with his little gut. 
When is the wether going to be shown? If you have more then a few weeks you can build him up to whatever the dose is. You can give 1/2 morning and night and then slowly add to it until you get where your giving the correct dose.


----------



## jcarr492

He's showing him next Wednesday on the 9th and if all goes well, sell him at auction on the 12th. I have been the same way with my kids as well. I had three kids showing at the same time for 3 years until my older two graduated. And it was one wether per kid, no alternates. It is what it is. Even now with just my son, its only one goat, but his friend has been penning his goat with ours since we have the room and it helped not having to get a buddy goat. We just feed strictly Moormans MoorGrands feed and a handful of hay once a week. We are not the big fanatics on the show circuit, we don't even do majors. Just our once a year county fair. We are about teaching our kids what it means to fulfill their commitments, responsibilities, and seeing a project through to the end no matter the outcome because they only get out of it as much as they put in to it. My girls were hardheaded and took more bulldozing to get them out there to do what they had to do, but my son is different. He gets out there and works with his goat on his own(his friend only shows up once a week to feed in an evening and hasn't worked his goat in 2 months) and feed, water, and check for parasites, injuries, and clean the shed and pen out. I'm might proud of him this year. He's a freshman in HS. But these projects gave my girls the money they needed to save for college, to buy their first used cars, and little whatnots they wanted here and there.


----------



## Jessica84

It’s hard for kids. Washing, working with them and exercising their goat is fun for only so long and then it gets boring. I sometimes have to get into the kids or remind them to go out every day and work with their animals. I don’t make them show anything but once they pick their animals they are obligated and no turning back. My kids do have does to show but we breed our goats so it’s not like we are buying animals just to show. We would have them no matter if they showed or not. But they figure they will be down be there on show day no matter if they are showing or just sitting there so they try to make the best of it. 
But PLEASE come back and let us know how your son does! Tell him some stranger wishes him luck on his big day.


----------



## jcarr492

Sure will!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck and have fun.

You have really good advice here.


----------



## Robinsonfarm

We drench, kind of. We use the Gail Christian Drench, but we top feed it. We mix it up and then just pour over the feed. We start wet feeding about two weeks before the show and add the drench slowly until we are up to 8-10oz twice a day for most kids. 
We really notice a difference in feel and appearance with the drench.


----------



## jcarr492

Forgot to update! My son placed 6th in heavyweight last Wednesday. Last. His friend(in the video and photos below is right behind him and kept his goat at our pen) placed right above him. His weak pasterns counted against him unfortunately. Which we knew it would. Judge told him he noticed them as soon as he entered the ring. But I think he did extremely well and really has improved on his showmanship from last year. I think if we get him to to a few jackpots next year when he gets his new set of goats, it will really help him improve even more. I will try to post the video and a few pics of the show last week. My son in the video is the second one to enter the ring(behind a blonde girl, he is in a long sleeve black shirt).


----------



## jcarr492




----------



## jcarr492

And the Gold Dust drench worked really good! He stayed filled out and didn’t affect his bowels at all


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good and congrats.


----------

